# How do I cook a turkey?



## grumblebee (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't laugh... I'm a pescatarian. I've never in my entire life cooked a turkey, because I dont eat it! However, with Canadian thanksgiving just around the corner, I figured I'd invite my family over here and prepare it. I'll be making the standard potatoes, roasted asparagus/brussels sprouts, gravy, cranberries, etc. but I dont know how to deal with Mr. Turkey. 

I've bought one of those frozen pre-stuffed birds, but I honestly dont know how to deal with it. I imagine I'll have to defrost it ahead of time. Can I just put it in the fridge overnight to defrost? Also, when I do get around to cooking it, can I just put it in the roasting pan and stick it in the oven or is there anything else I need to do? What about basting? How often?  

Sorry to ask such a basic question... i know its silly. Everything I know about cooking and I dont even know how to roast a turkey!


----------



## Eaglelox (Oct 5, 2006)

i like to put rub on the bird then smoke it for 4 hours, cover with tin foil then finnish baking it in the oven. i take the foil off in the last 20 or so minutes as well as a butter bath to get a nice brown. i dont stuff the bird when i do it this way.

i didnt see that the bird was already stuffed. sorry.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 5, 2006)

Are there directions on the turkey?  I've never purchased a frozen bird that was pre-stuffed.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 5, 2006)

How much does the turkey weigh?  It takes a  long time to defrost a turkey in the refrigerator--days.  I've never done a pre-stuffed turkey.  Are there any instructions?


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you checked the chicken/turkey forum?  There are so many ways to cook a turkey.


----------



## QSis (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never bought (nor heard of) a pre-stuffed frozen turkey, grumble, but it looks as if you should cook it frozen, NOT thawed.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6593_prepare-prestuffed-frozen.html

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never heard of a pre-stuffed turkey either but it looks like Qsis has you covered!!!!!

You are VERY brave - good luck - and Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!.


----------



## college_cook (Oct 5, 2006)

The best turkeys I've had have been deep fried.  Though I think it requires some specialty equipment and a LOT of peanut oil to do.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 5, 2006)

Qsis is right about not thawing the pre-stuffed bird. I have never gotten one of those but know people that have. There should be instructions on the packaging or just use the link Qsis posted.


----------



## grumblebee (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I was a bit panicky as I just got home from the store and realized I had no clue on how to deal with Mr. Turkey.  I did a google search and came across very helpful and specific instructions on the Butterball website. Even someone as clueless as I am about poultry should be able to follow those instructions... thank goodness! There were some good tips there too, like rubbing a bit of oil on the top of the breast before sticking it in the oven - apperantly that helps keep the juices in and works better than basting. 

Anyway, I figure even if the turkey turns out horribly (but it should be foolproof, I hope...) there will be a ton of other good foodstuffs for everyone to enjoy.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 6, 2006)

What is the stuffing, Grumblebee? Because if it's stuffed with breadcrumbs, or something fairly bland, you could add a little wine and butter and herbs, etc. 
We do turkey for Xmas every year - mix loads of butter with sea salt, black pepper, oregano and garlic, smother the bird with it, and add a white wine/ orange juice marinade. Keep basting as you cook and it comes out fine.


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 6, 2006)

*The only prestuffed and frozen turkey I ever used*

DID NOT require thawing.  It was cooked from the frozen state.  Check your
turkey for instructions and if it says not to thaw don't.  Stuffing a thawed turkey ahead of time creates a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.  Thawing a stuffed turkey seems like it would create the same conditions. Just make sure you follow the instructions on your turkey.  Don't try to save time by thawing if it doesn't say to.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 6, 2006)

All of what everyone has said about not thawing. I have never seen a pre-stuffed turkey either but if that is what you have DO NOT follow the directions on the Butterball site, unless it is for your turkey. Well, putting butter on the breast is okay!!
A friend has a recipe for cooking turkey breast from frozen and it was really quite good, amazingly.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 6, 2006)

here`s a tip thats worth doing, When the turkey is cooked, turn the bird upside down during the relaxation time, gravity does the rest and you`ll never end up with turkey breast that`s Dry and powdery and generaly unpalatable.

it certainly works for me anyway


----------

